# How can i open .chm file in xubuntu?



## ambika (Dec 19, 2008)

Hi all,
How can i open .chm file in xubuntu?


----------



## chandru.in (Dec 19, 2008)

Install gnochm or xchm package.


----------



## ambika (Dec 19, 2008)

chandru.in said:


> Install gnochm or xchm package.


 
Really thanks for  help ....i have opened .chm .


----------



## Faun (Dec 19, 2008)

xchm is the best among others in gnome.


----------



## ambika (Dec 19, 2008)

T159 said:


> xchm is the best among others in gnome.


Ya i used this one.Can linux do something to correct a corrupted .chm file.


----------



## amitabhishek (Dec 19, 2008)

.chm being a proreitory MS format, getting it fixed in Linux, I am not sure. Paid Windows sofwares are available to repair .chm(s). 

What is the problem anyway?


----------



## ambika (Dec 19, 2008)

amitabhishek said:


> .chm being a proreitory MS format, getting it fixed in Linux, I am not sure. Paid Windows sofwares are available to repair .chm(s).
> 
> What is the problem anyway?



Links corrupted .


----------



## chandru.in (Dec 19, 2008)

I doubt it is a corrupted file.  May be it is just a badly created file.


----------



## ambika (Dec 19, 2008)

chandru.in said:


> I doubt it is a corrupted file.  May be it is just a badly created file.


Text is fine but  links have problem.


----------



## chandru.in (Dec 19, 2008)

Exactly so the file is not linked properly.  Are other files opening and behaving fine?


----------



## ambika (Dec 19, 2008)

chandru.in said:


> Exactly so the file is not linked properly.  Are other files opening and behaving fine?


yeah....


----------

